# Ember tetras finally colored up!



## givemethatfish

So I've had these 10 ember tetras in my tank. They were always just a little orangey and never so vibrant. I've tried "color enhancing" food, adding more plants, adding more plants, and then adding even more plants. Someone gave me 6 more embers, and voila! They colored up! Literally overnight. A very good lesson for me in the importance of an adequately-sized school. Ignore the rams in the foreground. They're camera wh*res. The embers move so fast it's hard to get a good picture of them though. They still look a little pale in the pic, but it's the lighting. They're a nice bright red-orange now!

Oh man, looking at this picture reminds me it's time to clear out some dead plant leaves and snails. Ignore the mess.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Isn't it amazing?! I have 15 Embers in my 29 and they are absolutely beautiful! It took them a while to still fully color up into the brilliant orange that they should be but once they did, man they are the center of attention in that tank for sure minus my own camera wh*ore Angelfish haha. 

Here's my "old girl", she's queen of the shoal and the first Ember I'd gotten from my friend Lucillia on here. We bought them from the same store but she had her's a little bit before me and gave the survivor to me so she inhabited the tank first and was the first to really become red, she's still the most colorful of my Tetras! She's also the most personable with me too lol


I have other pics of my Embers if you wanted to see but I won't spam your thread with pics if you don't want haha.


----------



## givemethatfish

She's SUPER bright! And I love picture spam!


----------



## lilnaugrim

GOOD lol, I love showing off my Embers since they are difficult to capture sometimes! Here's my recent pictures with my good camera:

Female and a male, Female is foreground and they just ate so they were super fat because they are pigs in disguise lol


One of my males next to the male Pearl Gourami for size reference


I love the black tips on their dorsal!


And Stratus my angel with the Embers, she doesn't touch them at all which is nice.


Just a few of them here.


Okay there weren't as many new pictures as I thought there were lol. That just means I need to take more pictures! I'll probably do that tonight honestly! For now, enjoy!


----------



## givemethatfish

Well, yours are certainly brighter than mine! But hopefully mine will get there. They're fun fish! I have them in with sparkly green kubotai rasboras, and it looks really cool with the orange and green fish all mingling.


----------



## lilnaugrim

givemethatfish said:


> Well, yours are certainly brighter than mine! But hopefully mine will get there. They're fun fish! I have them in with sparkly green kubotai rasboras, and it looks really cool with the orange and green fish all mingling.


Yeah, I was going to note that before but decided against it since I couldn't word it right lol. It kept coming out like a child poking fun "My embers are brighter than your embers, nah-nah-nah-nah-boo-boo" haha. Clearly, I don't mean it like that at all XD But I've had my Embers sinnnnccceee....April I think so they've had a lot more time to settle in and really get to know each other. :-D So with time, yours will be just as red too!

I do agree though, they feel much safer in numbers. Some small fish couldn't care less about numbers of a shoal like my Gertudae Rainbowfish, but I couldn't see the Embers being in a group smaller than 9-12 honestly, they're just so much friendly and happier in the larger group! I've only lost one of mine since April, the rest of the 15 have been with me ever since! So clearly they're healthy!


----------



## givemethatfish

Lol well mine still have a lot of time to get more color! I think some of them are still fairly young as well because there are clearly 2 that are about 1/3 again larger than the rest which must be the fully grown ones. Now the pressure is on! Brighten up, FISHES!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Ahaha! Yes, sticking your face up to the glass and yelling at them to brighten up will DEFINITELY increase their comfort and make them color up hahah!! Oh too funny. I could totally picture you doing something like that though ha!


----------



## givemethatfish

THAT's what I've been doing wrong!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

givemethatfish said:


> THAT's what I've been doing wrong!!


:rofl:

Oh I died haha!!


----------

